# Sticky, tacky grips. Why?



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

My raceface clamp on grips have suddenly become sticky and tacky. Feels like the rubber itself wants to come apart. Does anyone know what causes this to happen? How can I revert it or prevent in the future? Grips are about 10 months old. 

Cheers


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Did they get some sort of petroleum product on them? Cleaner? Degreaser? Alcohol?

-F


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

I've had it happen to RF and lizard lockon grips a number of times. Absolutely no way to fix it in me experience.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

You don’t like the grips sticky/tacky? As long as they’re not literally coming apart then the adhesion should be a good thing, but if you don’t like it then the easiest thing to do is replace them. I don’t think buying one new pair of grips per year is asking too much.

Edit: DEET-based insect repellent will also cause plastics to “melt.”


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Fleas said:


> Did they get some sort of petroleum product on them? Cleaner? Degreaser? Alcohol?
> 
> -F


I just noticed it yesterday after washing the bike after a muddy ride. I seldomly use anything besides plain water. Yesterday I used some laundry bar soap, but don't remember actually scrubbing the grips with it, don't think soap should hurt them either way. Don't recall getting any of the substances you mentioned on them at some point in the past.
I also store this bike indoors near a window, so it does get some direct sunlight in the mornings (through the closed window). The window glass is double pane and supposed to filter out UV light.

Cheers


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

No biggie, many do this after time. If it bugs you replace them.


----------



## FullBladdy (Aug 26, 2011)

Sunblock?


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

I think half of my gloves are now made of rubber!



When my grips get too tacky, I just grab a handful of the dirt and wood from a rotting tree and apply it to the grips. It takes the tackiness away, but still has great friction.


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

idk. i use these, love em, but i always ride with gloves on


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

it's part of the wear process. better that they get tacky than slippery, eh?

My ODI Rogues have become more tacky with age, and especially when they're sweaty. I've considered replacing them, but they're not actually coming apart.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

EABiker said:


> I think half of my gloves are now made of rubber!


That's funny because half of my grips feel very glove material like. You know, the old peanut butter and chocolate collision thing.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I'd have to agree with the others that it's a natural progression as grips age, especially if they use a high percentage real rubber compound, more so especially in hotter climates and then even more so if you use chemicals to clean your bike. Bit of an FYI, not sure if you've tried it, but have you ever washed your hands with laundry detergent, it's frikin costic as ****, it actually gives a good little burn, much more so than say a dish washing liquid like Dawn.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Sun and UV kills rubber grips, it's not the good type type of sticky/tacky IME. We use to put plastic bags over some grips on repairs that came in because if you touched them you'd have black goo all over your hands.


----------



## Dexter-01 (Sep 30, 2016)

I've definitely had grips break down on me like you describe, usually it showed up on a bike that I hadn't used in a while though. I always thought it was from lotion or sunscreen that had gotten into the rubber.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I have a pair of green odi ruffian grips that just started getting tacky the last two or three weeks as well. No idea why. They never came in contact with cleaners, and its CERTAINLY not from washing my bike..... ever. They dont appear to be any more worn than they were last month. No clue why it just started to happen to both grips at the same time.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I've found this to happen as my grips started to wear and age. They would get soft and sticky. They'd get really gummy and sticky. Pretty common with the ODI grips I tried. Could just be a characteristic of the compound used.

I've been using the ESI for the past few years and recently the Ergon GE1. So far...no sticky or gummy grips.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Better soft and tacky than hard and slippery, just saying. When mine get to the point of tacky I consider them just getting worn in. Like an old pair of jeans. When they’re new they are ugly and uncomfortable.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Better soft and tacky than hard and slippery


That's (not) what she said...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nat said:


> That's (not) what she said...


Then, what did she say? :lol::lol:


----------

